# DW Review- AutoGlanz Hyd-re-seal



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

AUTOGLANZ HYD-RE-SEAL

Introduction: AutoGlanz is a premium detailing and valeting chemical company who supply luxury car care products and consumables to the public and trade. Joe, the founder of AutoGlanz, along with a very good understanding of the chemical science behind detailing products also has an extensive background in the automotive refinishing trade and his nature is to always create the perfect finish. As a family run business, they pride ourselves on offering honest, top quality products and solid advice in any aspect of the detailing trade.
AutoGlanz can be found here www.auto-glanz.co.uk

The Product:
The product came exceptionally well packed in box with packing chips - It arrived with a syringe for correct dosing and also a couple of Stickers
First Impression is the product looks very classy - sticker is well printed and instructions concise

HydReSeal is an extremely concentrate, highly versatile contact-less sealant packed to the brim with Si02-rich polymers. HydReSeal has being designed to be a spray-on, rinse-off sealant intended to be applied after the hand washing stage, i.e. between the final rinse and drying process. As a direct result of being treated with HydReSeal, all exterior surfaces instantly become more radiant looking and also become extremely hydrophobic. The Benefits of adding hydrophobic qualities to any exterior surface are the dramatic improvement of water beading it causes, but also the self-cleaning ability's produced as a direct effect. By naturally repelling rain water and road spray, HydReSeal ensures a large amount of soiling deposited on the surface simply cannot accumulate and is washed away. Durability can last 3 months or longer with normal wash cycles, however we tend not add suggestions due to HydReSeal Polymer Concentrate Sealant being so easy to apply, as little as 1ml in 1L of water applied as a wet coat can add hydrophobic properties so top ups could not be more simple or cost effective.

The Method:
So Following these instructions - 
Shake well before use. For first time wet coat application, add 10-30ml to 500ml of water, for top-up add 2-10ml to 500ml of water . Apply the mixture liberally to the vehicle surface via suitable foaming apparatus .Allow to dwell for a few moments (no longer than 3 minutes is advised) do not allow to dry on the surface.Rinse with high pressure wash ensuring to remove all of the foam/cream
I added 30ml to 500ml of Water - 


Car is sprayed with the product 


Whilst I changed from Foam lance to rinsing it was left to dwell 




Car is then rinsed 

Left with this 




And after drying 



A Reflection Shot

And you can just about see how much is left after spraying the car 


Price:
Auto-Glanz Hyd-re-seal can be purchased direct from 
http://auto-glanz.co.uk/product/hydreseal-polymer-concentrate-sealant/
250ml currently for £14
Think this is pretty good value as first use is 30ml then 10ml can be used in 500ml thereafter so should last a fair while- I used approximately the 500ml for one car

Would I use it again?:
Yes,I like these types of products I have several from various manufacturers . Quick , Easy to use and offers a good protection
Official Video





Conclusion:
A good Product that's a real time saver for the person that cant devote the whole weekend to protection detailing. This can add protection in minutes. Easy of use and it protects everywhere you can spray it so wheels, paint and glass all get something added. I think this is an ideal Autumn / Winter/ Spring product as it can be applied every other week to keep the product alive.
"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

